# You are your avatar (psuedo-roleplay)



## Starship Trooper (Oct 9, 2011)

[Got this game idea from another forum. Didn't feel it really qualified to go on the RP board, since it's not really "serious". Or very planned. Or very plot-heavy. Rules are pretty simple: Don't kill or control anyone else's character without express permission.]

A man with thick glasses, the sunlight reflecting off of them and obscuring his eyes, surveyed the landscape. He stood casually, his hands in the pockets of his labcoat.

"Well, what have we here?"


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 9, 2011)

A yellow rodent glared back at the scary man, his empty eyes darkly reflecting the glasses, which reflected the pikachu, which reflected the man, and on and on and on forever. It was unsettling.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 9, 2011)

Without warning, a strangely exuberant Quilava ran up and licked the man's face repeatedly.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 9, 2011)

The radish in shades calmly watched these events. It /was/ just a internet clip, after all.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

As it pinged off of the landscape, Frantic raises small twisters in its wake.
With a Plink! it bounces off of the mysterious man's shoe, calling forth a tiny dust-filled twister as it lands upside-down on the grass.


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 9, 2011)

Rafiki facepalms and laments the death of the Pokedex Match thread.


----------



## M&F (Oct 9, 2011)

EVIL HERO DARK GAIA HAS 7500 ATK NOW AND HE WANTS TO KNOW WHO HE'S SENDING TO THE GRAVEYARD FIRST

AND DON'T EVEN BOTHER WITH DEFENSE MODE, EVIL HERO DARK GAIA WILL SCREW THAT OVER

(evil hero dark gaia is also praying to gog that set card isn't a goddamn Mirror Force)


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

A Celebi stumbled into the landscape, seeing a couple of living beings. She wanted to walk over, but instead procrasinated and just walked in circles. Finally getting the courage to walk over, the Celebi flew up to the man with thick glass's face.

All the Celebi did was tap his head, and instantly sent this message across;

<I am Aura. Please, inform me of your name>

(^ that's the way Aura can talk cause she's a pokemon and can only use telepathy)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> A Celebi stumbled into the landscape, seeing a couple of living beings. She wanted to walk over, but instead procrasinated and just walked in circles. Finally getting the courage to walk over, the Celebi flew up to the man with thick glass's face.
> 
> All the Celebi did was tap his head, and instantly sent this message across;
> 
> ...


Because Twilight Sparkle mystically transforminates into a Celebi named Aura when screaming.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 9, 2011)

(...you're avatar isn't a celebi, DarkAura)


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

Now it is, =P I JUST changed it


----------



## Light (Oct 9, 2011)

A young inspector stealthily makes his way into the room, speculating in a corner whether a plot might unfold.


----------



## M&F (Oct 9, 2011)

EVIL HERO DARK GAIA WANTS TO KNOW WHY IS THERE AN ONIONHEAD TOTALLY COPYING HIS STANCE


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

Aura looks at Dark Gaia, who has one hand out, like Aura does.

She carefully tapped his forehead.

<Hello, I am Aura. And what might your name be?>


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

About a mile from the town, the villagers were lured by the strange tree whose fruit resembled the band members of Opeth.


----------



## Light (Oct 9, 2011)

The silent boy reaches up to pluck the forbidden fruit. With his wide eyes, overshadowed by ebony hair, he stares at the fruit in his hand meditatively, as if stirred by memories of another life.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 9, 2011)

A Wargle pecks at the boy from his roost in the tree and steals the fruit. Also, An American flag flies.


----------



## Light (Oct 9, 2011)

The boy remains unfazed. The fruit is gone, as with the wind.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Oct 9, 2011)

The man's staring contest with the strange rodent was interrupted when he briefly recoiled when the Quilava ran up and began licking him, but quickly recovered from being startled. He picked up the Quilava and began carefully examining it.

"Fascinating..."

Even this didn't compare to the flying creature that began speaking telepathically to him.

"You can call my Dr. Westbury. I have to say, I've never seen anything like you...who are you, exactly?"

He was too distracted to notice the coin bouncing off of his foot, but the mini-tornado would change that soon.


----------



## Zapi (Oct 9, 2011)

Years in the future, a woman wrapped in grey robes surveys the scene from the monitor of a strange computer terminal. The monitor seems to be centered on a circular figure that bounces throughout the landscape, creating miniature twisters as it does so.

Below the monitor is a keyboard, presumably for typing in commands of some sort. She is compelled to test this device, but as she does not know how to call this mysterious being, a simple "Greetings" is all she types.


----------



## M&F (Oct 10, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Aura looks at Dark Gaia, who has one hand out, like Aura does.
> 
> She carefully tapped his forehead.
> 
> <Hello, I am Aura. And what might your name be?>


I AM YOUR END, BUT YOU CAN ALSO CALL ME EVIL HERO DARK GAIA

EVIL HERO DARK GAIA PREPARES TO DECLARE AN ATTACK, BUT IS INTERRUPTED WHEN HE SUDDENLY HEARS SOMEBODY SAY "GREETINGS" BUT CAN'T SEEM TO PIN DOWN THE SOURCE OF THE SOUND


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 10, 2011)

Aura goes into Dark Gaia's line of sight. She makes sure he sees her. She then touches his forehead again.

<You do not intimidate me. Stop the tough guy act and speak to me calmly. Now I'll ask you this, why would you say you are my end when that is not true in the slightest bit?>


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2011)

Frantic hears the "Greetings" in its mind and wonders what made the mind-sound.

Or at least it would, if it were sentient. Frantic was just a simple pin, enchanted or not, and could not comprehend itself, let alone the voice in its non-existant mind.

So Frantic did nothing, letting a new mini-twister spin it round and round, and, finally escaping, straght into the Celebi's forehead with a THWACK.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 10, 2011)

Aura felt a pin like substance hit her head.

<Ow!>

She then concentrated and healed the wound straight away.

<Better.>

She turned to the item that hit her.

<Why would you hit me? What have I done to you?>

Aura spoke in a voice that seemed enchanting. Aura learned this in an Artemis Fowl book, and yes, Pokemon can read books! Or at least Aura can, XD!

She spoke in a _mesmer_, which hypnotizes the creature and puts them under her will for a short time. Of course, only anyone with a strong will could escape this.

Although since the pin thing could really do much, she turned to Dark Gaia.

<You don't have to end people's lives you know. Why not speak calmly and not do this anymore?>


----------



## Starship Trooper (Oct 10, 2011)

It seemed that Westbury had lost the Celebi's attention. It made sense, though - it wasn't easy to ignore a giant metal dragon yelling at you. He wished to learn more about the creature that had spoken to him telepathically though, so he began heading towards it.

"Wait! There's so much I can learn about you!"

He abruptly stopped when he was close to the Celebi. He hadn't considered what to do if the metallic dragon attacked him. Gritting his teeth, he slowly reached for the pistol concealed in his lab coat.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 10, 2011)

As all this was going on, two unicorns were locked in a passionate kiss.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2011)

Frantic pings off of Dark Gaia's clawed foot, and landed smoothly on the ground. Still retaining momentum, it glided over the terrain, never seeming to slow. As it travelled, another dust devil sprung up underneath it, lifting it up into the air.
Continuing on its mindless journey, it glided (literally this time) over to a magical couple playing tonsil hockey, and softly bounced off of the blue-tinted one's hat and was propelled in a new direction.
Suddenly - perhaps caused by the change of course - Frantic began to rapidly lose altitude. With a pap, it bounces off of the sciency-looking man and into his coat pocket.


----------



## Mai (Oct 10, 2011)

As all of this occured, a very serious L3G1SL4C3R4TOR walks up to the two unicorns and attempts to give them a very serious C4N3 DRUBB1NG for disturbing the peace. All the while she was chuckling madly. "Save it for the imperial drones, before you start pailing in front of us all!"

((Okay this is the new Terezi okay? Okay.))


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

And just as that was said, a strange creature which looked a bit like that Star Wars guy walked across. Lightning flashed in the sky, which had suddenly turned a vile black.


----------



## mewtini (Oct 26, 2011)

A strange creature flew down to the ground, telepathically shouting "Hi!" in waves that reached all over.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

But its telepathic yells were drowned out by the raging thunder.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

The stolic Arrancar silently entered the scene, not once glancing at the other people. Ulquiorra Cifer passively stood straight and tall on the edge of a vast cliff, his green cat-slit eyes scanning the twilit evening. A few stars were here and there.
Her pushed a black strand of hair out of his pale face as he checked the digital watch on his wrist. 
6:30. 
He should return to Aizen momentarily. 
But first, he would find out what all the commotion was about in this place. 
He turned his back on the sky and looked at the others. "What, exactly, is all this?"


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 26, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> The stolic Arrancar silently entered the scene, not once glancing at the other people. Ulquiorra Cifer passively stood straight and tall on the edge of a vast cliff, his green cat-slit eyes scanning the twilit evening. A few stars were here and there.
> Her pushed a black strand of hair out of his pale face as he checked the digital watch on his wrist.
> 6:30.
> He should return to Aizen momentarily.
> ...


A strange man, most likely Japanese, walks up. He does not say a word, but observes with slight curiosity. He then comments to himself,"They are even louder than Arthur-san and Alfred-san at most world meetings. I wonder what the meaning of this is?"


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Ulquiorra glanced at the other man rambling on about "Arthur-san and Alfred-san."
He looked somewhat Japanese with a curious look. "I have no earthly idea what they're going on about," he replied as if the question was directed toward him. "It does seem very interesting to them, however. They must be quite engaged in the conversation if they're being this barbaric."


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Not as barbaric as the creature following them all the time though. Thunder struck one of them.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 27, 2011)

Starship Trooper said:


> It seemed that Westbury had lost the Celebi's attention. It made sense, though - it wasn't easy to ignore a giant metal dragon yelling at you. He wished to learn more about the creature that had spoken to him telepathically though, so he began heading towards it.
> 
> "Wait! There's so much I can learn about you!"
> 
> He abruptly stopped when he was close to the Celebi. He hadn't considered what to do if the metallic dragon attacked him. Gritting his teeth, he slowly reached for the pistol concealed in his lab coat.



Aura turned her attention to the man in the lab coat.

<Well, hello again. What can you learn about me? I am only a Celebi who knows telepathy. I'm not too special, if you can forget about the fact that i'm one of the few existing Celebii who cannot time travel.>

Aura glanced once at Dark Gaia, just to be sure he wasnt attacking her.

She looked back at the man in the lab coat.

<By the way, what is your name?>


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

The creature had mysteriously disappeared. In its place was a little devil-ball type of thing. It rolled towards the Celebi and viciously attacked it.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 28, 2011)

but then, a mentally defective robot appeared. he yelled "HI COW" and began to pelt everyone with waffles. he then dressed up as a green dog and began to dance. everyone was confused.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Ulquiorra dodged the waffle as his hand brushed across his Zanpakuto just in case. All of a sudden they just all started fighting. 
But the Arrancar was smart enough to not attack back. 
He glanced at the Celebi and blinked. ...Celebi?
He had never seen one of those before. He had encountered many other rare ones, but never the Time Traveling Pokemon. 

Curiously, he shoved his hands in his pockets, made his face blank and turned on his heel toward it. He didn't even notice the lab-coated man beside it until he stopped in-between them. "Just out of pure curiosity," he muttered to the Pokemon, "Are you...a Celebi, by any chance?"


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:
			
		

> Ulquiorra dodged the waffle as his hand brushed across his Zanpakuto just in case. All of a sudden they just all started fighting.
> But the Arrancar was smart enough to not attack back.
> He glanced at the Celebi and blinked. ...Celebi?
> He had never seen one of those before. He had encountered many other rare ones, but never the Time Traveling Pokemon.
> ...


The Japanese man seemed slightly surprised. "A Celebi? I did not know that Pokemon existed. I wonder if Alfred-san will be interested. Though I am not sure I would like to go to America again. Americans eat too many things with unnatural colors." He also moved his hand to his katakana, in case he needed to protect himself. He then dodged various waffles.
((Gir? And Japan? In one room? This should be interesting... And for those who wonder what Japan looks like un-chibified, here is a picture:Click))


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Ulquiorra looked back at the Japanese man that apparently followed him to the Pokemon. "By the looks of it, 'Alfred-san' would be very impressed.  And I must agree; The Americas have oddly colored foods there. It makes my stomach turn just thinking about it."
With his hand still securely wrapped around the handle of his Zanpakuto, he asked the man, "You, at least, seem to be of decent knowledge. Do you have any idea where we are?"
Ulquiorra looked around the place, his green eyes darting in every direction.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

"I did not notice until now, but we appear to be on an island my friends and I were stranded on once. Those were... odd times to say the least. Many strange things happenned." Suddenly, Rome appears and does a quick song about Heaven. The cooks are French, the bankers are Swiss, the engineers are German, the lovers are Italian, and all that. "Including that."


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Blinking at the scene going on in front of him, Ulquiorra curtly nods his head in agreement. 
As he opened his mouth to say something, a black dog ran in front of him, making him stumble. He grabbed a nearby table for support. "This is madness," he breathed, shaking his head in distaste.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

"Ludwig-san likes dogs. Of course, I don't think he would be too happy to see this place again." He slowly looked around, observing and remembering the madness that had happened here before. "By the way, my name is Kiku Honda." An echo of things said here in the past went through Kiku's mind.

_"They are here."
"it seems so."
"Whaat?"
"Ze Allies."
"Hahaha! Listen to me and my heroic voice! CHINA! I CHOOSE YOU!"_


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Ulquiorra turned his back on him. Not being the social type, he simply muttered in response, "My name is Ulquiorra Cifer, the Cuarto Espada of Aizen-sama's Arrancar Army."
He turned to the dog that was now sitting and panting and wagging its tail on the ground. Its pink tounge hung from its open mouth. 

Ulquiorra gawked at it disdainfully and looked away. "Mortal beings are such a drag," he mused aloud.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

"I believe they are interesting." Kiku's face hinted at a smile."Of course, I do not blame you if your opinion is different, Ulquiorra-san." He sat on an old log facing away from the sea, a few rocks in a circle sitting in front of him. He looked into where a fire evidently used to be. He sighed.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 28, 2011)

Frantic does absolutely nothing.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

A chibi-dragon-type thing came out of the ashes, and started prowling around.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Ulquiorra raised an eyebrow at Kiku. "So you're dead as well?" he asked quickly. "That's hard to believe, quite frankly."
He stood in front of the log and propped one leg on it, waiting for Kiku's answer.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

"Not dead," Kiku responded, "But rather not a normal human. I suppose you could say I am a _country_. I suppose now that you know, you can call me Japan. I do not wound like a regular person, but along with my home, what most people consider Japan. My leader is whoever is leader of Japan. And it is the same with the other countries. Such as Switzerland." Japan did not mention the scene that had once gone through his head of Switzerland in a dress and the two of them dancing around saying, "Yohoho, Tralala".
((Yes, that actually happened in the anime.))


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Ulquiorra has never heard of such a being; Kiku was a very intereting mortal, to say the least. 

"How did you even cross paths with such a power?"
The Arrancar kept his voice calm and collected, but in reality, he was very curious.  

"And, in any case, you say that you wound with your country. Does that mean you would've been wounded somewhat in the World War II, for instance?"


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

"Nations(as we are called) do not 'come across' a power, nor are we born. In fact, as far as I know, we just _pop up_ out of nowhere. I was found by China-san. And as for wounding with my country..." Japan sighed. "Yes. During economical crises, we get a cold. If I remember right, England-san got a cold during WW2. Italy-chan was pleased to hear that."

Kiku paused for a second, then continued.

"However, wars to us are not so bloody as they are to mortals. WW2 was mostly us Axis getting stuck on this very island and being assaulted by the Allies repeatedly. However, they almost always got interrupted by something. Now, I believe I am getting off topic.

"Things such as earthquakes and hurricanes affect us as well. The flooding and exploding nuclear power plant earlier this year were not at all pleasant. And I believe America-san is catching a cold too. Which is never good, because he is so important that when he catches a cold, most of the other nations catch one too."

"Konnichiwa, who are you?" Japan said to the small chibi dragon.

((Oh poop I think I'm making Japan a little OOC.))


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

The dragon was listening in on them all the time.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Ulquiorra said nothing in response to Kiku's explanation. 

He looked down at the dragon and tilted his head a bit. 

Wait, when did this even get here?

The Arrancar turned away from the two and, without warning, punched a large hole in the wall. He peered out into the dark night and blinked. 

Night already? That was pretty early. 

He easily enlarged the hole by parting it with his bare hands and took a closer look. 

Suddenly, a small Pichu whizzed through the hole, disregarding Ulquiorra. The Arrancar stepped back as more Pokemon from the room left, leaving a handful of people in there.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

The Pichu was chased by the small dragon, creating an absolute ruckus with Pokemon running/flying everywhere.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

Japan sighed. This was not what he had planned on doing today.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Blinking back at his watch and realizing what time it was, the Arrancar parted the hole large enough for him to move through. "It appears I must go."

He glanced back at Kiku and his face remained emotionless. "Your story was very entertaining, though. I might have to return to hear more."

And with that, he used his Sonido technique to air jump away from the building, still as stolic as ever.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

"Come and visit my home anytime," Japan said as Ulquiorra jumped away.
"It seems I am stuck here for now," he then said, almost as an afterthought.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

However, the creature tagged along with Japan, nipping at its heels and begging for food.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 29, 2011)

Japan looked down. "Here you are." He gave it a ongiri. "I hope you like it." He smiled.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

The next day, Ulquiorra vaguely decided to go back to the room; Aizen had nonplans for him, so there was nothing better to do. 

He shot into the hole, rolled to his feet and pushed his messy black hair out of his face. 

Without greeting Kiku, his eyes wandered upon the little white dragon as he crossed his arms. "What is that supposed to be?"


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 29, 2011)

"I'm not sure. It is cute though. It seems to like ongiri." Kiku was rather having fun with this little dragon-thing. 
"By the way, do not be worried about me. There is plenty of fruit in the forests and if I go in far enough, China-san has a city on this island."


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

The small thing jumped up by Kiku's side obediently, snuffling happily.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

Ulquiorra glanced up at Kiku. "Worried?" he repeated. "I'm not at all worried. In fact, I could certainly care less about your well-being. I do not feel such mortal emotions like worry, and doubt I ever will."
Shoving his hands in his pockets, he continued, "I reflect no more than what I feel. I feel no joy, sorrow, angst, hate, love, or anything as worthless as mortal feelings. I am like the moon in a way; we both reflect the object that shines the brightest in our lives. In my case it's my blackened soul."


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 1, 2011)

Aura suddenly wen to the forest, not to be seen again. However, Derpy Hooves stumbled from the same forest.

"Muffins......need.......muffins....." she stuttered with her deroy expression.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

Ulquiorra shifted his cold, endless eyes upon her. "And what are you supposed to be?" he asked in mock kindness. "An undead donkey, perhaps?"

Blinking in an unamused way, his head tilted ever slightly to the right, challenging Derpy Hooves to answer.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 1, 2011)

Derpy may have had a derpy expression, but she knew when she was being mocked. Instead of answering, she tilted her head up, shut her eyes, and walked past the abusive person.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

Ulquiorra didn't look back at Derpy Hooves as she brushed by him, her head cocked up and her eyes shut tight as she ignored him. 
Perfectly fine with the Arrancar, though; this Kiku kid was pretty strange himself.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 1, 2011)

Dave Strider appearified out of a time portal, Royal Deringer in hand.

"sup."


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

Ulquiorra turned his way and his green eyes blinked. "Hello."


----------



## Starship Trooper (Nov 2, 2011)

[Wow, totally forgot about this topic! Right, this was a bit overdue...]

"That's just the thing, though!" Westbury exclaimed. "I've never seen a Celebi in my life! And you say that there are more of you? And that most of you can time travel?" He subconsciously adjusted his glasses. "But I get ahead of myself. My name is Dr. Westbury - just Dr. Westbury. Pleased to meet you."


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

The blond Knight of Time wondered what the fuck was going on.
Some strange shit seemed to be going down. But he'd seen stranger. Like when he had to throw a doomed timeline corpse of himself out of a window so that his server player wouldn't flip the fuck out when she saw him.
But there didn't seem to be any danger at the moment, so he captchalogued his weapon and floated back to the ground, looking around.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 2, 2011)

Kiku looked at Derpy. She seemed rather strange, but looked like a nice horse. Or was she a pegasus? Yes, that was it. Arthur-san would be intrigued by all this. 
"Hello," he said to Derpy, "My name is Kiku. Would you like some ongiri?" He held out an ongiri to Derpy.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 2, 2011)

(Umm...starship, Aura disappeared and was replaced by derpy, XD)

Derpy heard this Kiku's remark and she opened her eyes. She hadn't a clue what ongiri was, but decided to take it, not trying to be rude. Derpy decided to be nice to this polite person. This person was much nicer than the previous person.

She flew slightly from the ground, pretty much hovering. "Would you like a ride? It's the least i can do after you offered me....that."

She the stared swaying in the air uncontrollably, but regained her balence.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 3, 2011)

Kiku laughed."Ongiri are a traditional food of Japan. I am sorry I don't have any muffins for you. Thank you for the offer, but the place I would like to go to is rather far from here. At least, I think. I'm still not sure where here is, except the fact that there is a Chinatown here. Yao-san seems to have these cities everywhere." Japan stepped out of the room. "I must go now. Maybe I will see some of you all again." He entered the forest, supposedly heading to this Chinatown.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Ulquiorra had left due to extreme bordom. 

Meanwhile, Marik Ishtar strolled through the place with Bakura behind him.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

A large block of text came in the room, lost.
It looked around and immeadiately left.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 5, 2011)

Rory Williams Pond strolled in. "Has anyone seen any aliens?" he asked, as if this is a normal thing to say.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

Marik's eyes wandered upon Rory as he shook his head. "No. Have you, Bakura?"

The pale skinned man answered no as well. 

Marik turned back to Rory. "Then I suppose not."


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 5, 2011)

((Spoiler is for most recent season of Doctor Who))

"Well. I can tell The Doctor I tried. That is if he ever picks me up from here. Which he really should do because he's got my wife."
_I can't believe he's my son-in-law..._


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

Dave looked up, slightly interested in the current topic.

"Yeah, I've seen some aliens. John was making out with Vriska and Terezi was trying to get up in my grill when I did an acrobatic fucking pirouette through Time and Space or some shit like that."


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

Bakura rose an eyebrow at this. "That's... truly fascinating," he stated, his voice dripping with sarcasm. 

Marik glanced from the two with a puzzled expression. Aliens? Did such beings even exsist?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 10, 2011)

Derpy flew off, not to be seen again.

A Snorunt stumbled from the forest, searching for food and snow.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

Marik, seeing entertainment in the Pokemon, grabbed a bunch of snow and throw it at the Snorunt. 

Bakura rose an eyebrow. Eventually, he shrugged his shoulders and chunked a few at it, too.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

A fat electric rodent randomly appeared, looking cute.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

Marik turned his attention on the Raichu. "Bakura, look! It's a Pokemon. Should I catch it?"

Bakura rolled his eyes. "Whatever satisfies your desires, Marik..."


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

The fat creature squealed in fear, running away.
Being captured was not on it's to-do list.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

"Bakura!!" Marik cried out, searching his bag.

"For the love of God, Marik, what _is_ it?" Bakura hissed, massaging his temples. 

"There aren't any Pokeballs, Bakura..."


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

Suddenly, the raichu stopped.

Something about Marik made it do so.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(DERP switching genders; wish I had earlier, but oh well)

The Egyptian looked back at the Raichu. "See that, Bakura? It must like me," she smirked, crossing her arms with an approving nod. 

Bakura blinked from Marik to the Pokemon. "Maybe so..."


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

It looked at Marik as if in a trance, it's eyes glossed over.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

Marik rose an eyebrow. "...It's...staring at me. And freaking me out." She quickly turned to Bakura. "You don't suppose it's...going to eat me, right?!"

Bakura nearly fell over. "How the bloody he'll could it do that, anyway, Marik?!"


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

The raichu looked at Bakura with a smile as it bared its fangs, for the trance was fake!

It leaped forward and bit down.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

Marik, feeling utterly like a foolish fool, scowled deeply and arched her arm back as she stormed over to the rodent. "You think you can trick me, you rat?!"

Bakura grabbed her arm, pulling her back. "Calm down, Marik. It's just a Pokemon, after all."


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

"You think i'm just a pokemon?!" The raichu siad, baring it's larger than average fangs and speaking in a cockney accent.

"I'll show you!" She said, unleashing a thunderbolt, then stepping back in an attempt to escape.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

Marik's eyes widened slightly as she dodge-rolled out of the way. Bakura had done the same in the other direction. Standing back up, she pushed white-blonde hair out of her face and stood tall. "Alright, you have my attention."

Bakura got to his feet rather quickly and stood back behind Marik.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

"Oh, do I?" Said the raichu, pushing a strand of blond hair that wasn't there before away from her face.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

"In a way, at least," Marik smirked, her head tilted to the side in a mocking way. "It's not like you're anything interesting."

Bakura grinned as well, crossing his arms.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

"Really?" Said the raichu, pushing another strand of suddenly appearing hair away.

"I'm a bloody talkin' raichu! Ain't that enough for you love, or do I..."

She rubbed her face randomly.

"...Have to show you another o' my tricks?"

When she pulled her hand away, her face was that of a teenage girl.

(Yeah, shapeshifting!)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

"I've seen far more intriguing beings in my lifetime," Marik replied, closing her eyes as her head cocked up. "You're rather low in the ranks. Care to show me anything else 'interesting?'"

Bakura heard a beeping from his watch. Checking it, he realized that it was already one in the morning. "Better hurry this along, Marik, we've got to go soon."


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

More blond hair spread over the raichu's face.
Her legs became considerably longer, and standing up, she took the form of  a blond teenager in a schoolgirl outfit.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

Marik nodded back at Bakura. "Well, it's been a pleasure conversing with you, but it seems we must take our leave now." Give a small, curt nod and a short wave Marik left with Bakura, disappearing into the midnight fog.


----------

